# Experience with Amanos & Honey Gourami?



## snowbanked (Jul 15, 2016)

I was planning on getting a male honey gourami (Trichogaster chuna) as a centerpiece fish for my 36 gallon bowfront. I already have a school of 7 lemon tetras, 9 neon tetras and 5 Amano shrimp. Does anyone have experience with Amanos and honey gourami? I'm worried that it might harrass the shrimp despite it's small size. Thanks!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Haven't kept hose two in particular... but i've done dwarf gourami (slightly bigger and usually more aggressive) with cherry shrimp (smaller and more tasty) without issues


----------



## don87brunswick (Aug 18, 2016)

I've had honey gouramis with ghost shrimp in the past and never had any problems so I believe amanos would be just fine. My honeys tended to be a little on the shy side and not aggressive like some larger gouramis.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

A baby Amano may get eaten but more mature amanos are pretty tough and you shouldn't have any issues. I keep amanos and bettas together with no ill effects.


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Honey gourami and amano shrimps will happily live together but honey gourami, especially *one *honey gourami, IMHO will make a very poor centerpiece fish for 36 gallon tank. Honey gourami is a small fish and don't like to be alone, most probably you'll end up with a scared fish that will be just permanently hanging in some corner with plants. Buy at least a few of them, e.g. male and two females, though I'd really recommend a 6+ group. But a group will not give you a "center" anyway...


----------

